# slowing down a wiper motor



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I have an email in to tech support at Monster Guts but figured to get some input here as well.
Purchased a wiper motor and power pack from MG. Works well, but am not sure how to slow the motor down. Hooked up as is out of the box, I'm getting 39 rpm, which is to fast for the stirring witch mechanism. The motor is wired (blue wires) to two of the 5 terminals. I can only guess these are the high speed ones but there were no diagrams/instructions so not sure how to slow this thing down. Any help much appreciated, and yes diagrams are always nice for the techno-tards like myself!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Did you get the 5V-5AMP or 12V-5AMP power supply?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I got the 5v/5a


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's the images MG provides for connections.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Yup. Dean at MG sent me the same pics (I should have just looked closer at the site). Got it fixed. THanks Woody!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You're welcome. Glad you got it working like you want.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Me too. The way it was spinning, the witch would have looked like she was on crack!


----------

